# Solved: PCI simple Communications Controler



## campostch (Oct 3, 2006)

I have an HP compaq DC 7800 CMT. It came with windows Vista but I downgraded to windows XP profesional. I have all the drivers downloaded and working except for the PCI Simple communications Controler. This is the string under details for this device PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29B4&SUBSYS_2819103C&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&18


Does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi

I guess that the unidentified device is a modem or ethernet controller. If it is really a PCI device and you don't need it, you can simply remove it from your PC. The best way to find out 
for sure is to check the specifications of your PC or contact the manufacturer or seller. Then you will be able to find the suitable drivers for windows XP.


----------



## campostch (Oct 3, 2006)

It can't be either the modem or the Nic card. I have the nic card working and their is no modem installed in the computer.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

That has to be an ethernet controller or modem. Look in the bios and see if there is a modem enabled on the board you can disable (even though you don't have one I know).


----------

